# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Axolotl not growing.

## Jack

I don't know why but my Axolotl doesn't seem to be growing very fast. He is about 1 and a half inches long, has all his legs and is probably over half a year old. He seems very health and he is very active. I keep him around 20 degrees Celsius and clean his water once or twice a week. He is in food container that I bought just for him so nothing has ever been in it. He has fake plants to hide in and a small cave to hide in although he never uses it. I feed him bloodworms, small worm pieces and he used to eat brine shrimp. He has actually grown a bit since I got him and he has grown his legs since I got him but is just growing so slowly.

----------


## Jen

Did I read it correctly that he is in a food container?  That could be part of your problem -you are stunting him.    A single larva should be given a minimum of 2 gallons while developing the front arms and then moved into a larger tank as the back legs grow in.    By the time it is has fully developed all the back legs it should be in a 10 gallon tank. 

At this point you need to do a massive upgrade immediately but I cannot say whether or not the damage is permanent, it depends on how long he has been in this container.   Keep up on the foods you are feeding.  Other than that, they all grow at their own rates but should grow to be full grown with in a year to a year and a few months, this could be about 6-10 inches depending on their genetic history.

----------

